# My Flowerhorns



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi there you all folks!!!.

I'm posting some pìctures of my two Flowerhorns. First one is a ZZ Red Dragon, about to hit the 8" mark.

His name is "Koky" but we tenderly call him "Kokychito".

Before:










Then:










Now:



















And this is my new Tan king vietnam FH:















He is just 4", we can follow his progression in this thread as well as progression on the other one.


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

How long have u had the Red?
What size tank is he n?
He or she Looks AWESOME!


----------

